# brakes on 2544



## kellyross (Oct 5, 2007)

I have taken the brake assy apart and they seem to have plenty of lining left up i have asmost no braking power. According to my manual the are adjusted correctly, any suggestions?

kelly


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Kelly! HERE  is a brake assembly break down diagram. Could be the actuator roller ball bearings are seized or stuck in place or may have fallen out of position behind the disk assembly. (Items 3,4,5, and 7) Further disassembly and inspection in this area should verify the problem.

Be sure to post some pictures of your 2544.


----------



## kellyross (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, advise and info it seems the actuator was pushing the disks in and out but i will tear it down all the way when it stops raining.


----------

